# Look 595 Sizing Question



## vilter (Aug 13, 2006)

I will be ordering a 595 and have a question on sizing.

I currently ride an italien frame steel bike with a top tube of 57. The stem is 120. I'm a little under 6'1''.

Looking at the 595 geometry, I'm closer to an extra large (top tube 57.5) than a large (top tube 56). 

I'm not located near any dealers so going to my lbs is not an option for me.

Any thoughts on which 595 frame better suits me?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

What is the seat tube angle of your current bike? You cannot just go by the TT and stem length of your current ride.


----------



## vilter (Aug 13, 2006)

Seat tube and head tube are each 73.5.

Thanks.


----------



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

If your current bike fits you properly, then based on reach alone it looks like you could ride a 595 LG with a 13cm stem, or maybe an XL with a 12 cm. There are obviously other things that come into play with fit and handling, so I would suggest contacting a good online dealer like Excel Sports or Wrenchscience.com for their assistance and recommendation on sizing.


----------



## vilter (Aug 13, 2006)

Many thanks.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*don't forget the head tube..*

A common mistake is to concentrate only on the reach of the frame and ignore the head tube length. With a LOOK, add 15mm to the head tube lngth for the headset. A frame wiht a conventional threadless headset will have 25-30mm of additional length from the headset.


----------



## vilter (Aug 13, 2006)

Got it. Thanks


----------

